# 190 VIC SS Visa Lodge Gang May-June 2015



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Who has lodged 190 Visa in Month of May-June 2015 by VIc SS, please post here.

I got invitation for 190 on 19-May and applied for 190, on 21-May with 60 Points for Software Engineer.

Still Status is Application Received.

Aus- Police is pending
India - Police is pending
Medical- is pending. 

Rest all documents I have uploaded.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

It is almost 15 days and nothing heared from DIBP.

When Login to my Immi Account It shows Application Received. What does that mean?

There is anyway to know that CO has assigned or not?

I have medical and PCC pending.

Other applicants please post your status.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> It is almost 15 days and nothing heared from DIBP.
> 
> When Login to my Immi Account It shows Application Received. What does that mean?
> 
> ...


Wow..in 15 days you are expecting CO!!...over here there are many of us who are waiting since January for 190 grant and still don't know if CO is assigned.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Wow..in 15 days you are expecting CO!!...over here there are many of us who are waiting since January for 190 grant and still don't know if CO is assigned.



Have you applied from Onshore or Offshore? and under which skill select?

Mine is Onshore and under Software Engineer.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Have you applied from Onshore or Offshore? and under which skill select?
> 
> Mine is Onshore and under Software Engineer.


Mine is also onshore. Except VIC SS processing time for 457 applicants which is 3-5days instead of 12 weeks there is no difference for onshore or offshore applicants.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Mine is also onshore. Except VIC SS processing time for 457 applicants which is 3-5days instead of 12 weeks there is no difference for onshore or offshore applicants.



Did you receive any email from DIBP? I checked on their Website and the stander processing time for 190 is 3 months.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Did you receive any email from DIBP? I checked on their Website and the stander processing time for 190 is 3 months.


I got delay mail in march but nothing after that. 190 visa grants will again start from july so if you just applied 15 days back your application wont have any impact as the backlogs will clear up in next 2 months and you probably will get your visa by August.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> I got delay mail in march but nothing after that. 190 visa grants will again start from july so if you just applied 15 days back your application wont have any impact as the backlogs will clear up in next 2 months and you probably will get your visa by August.


Thanks Danav, Hope for the best


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Guys,

Please provide info who has applied in May-June 2015


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???


----------



## fares19 (Jul 7, 2015)

TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015 Now waiting...


----------



## shwetha11 (Jul 6, 2015)

If you have the HAP ID, probably you can get your medicals done.


----------



## shwedesai (Feb 18, 2015)

shwetha11 said:


> If you have the HAP ID, probably you can get your medicals done.


Hi All .. Can you let me know If someone got a grant in June or not


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

anyone applied on june got allocated CO


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All,
I got state sponsorship and invitation to apply on June 23rd.
Following this I filed my visa on 25th June.

My medical, PCC, AFP are done and all the docs are front loaded including Form 80.

Current status - Awaiting CO allocation.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Onshore applicant, Code - 261314, PTE - 7 in all, Vic SS & EOI - 23/6/2015, Visa applied - 25/6/2015 (All docs front loaded), CO allocation - Pending


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Applied 190 (VIC) Visa (Software Engineer) on 21-May-2015 (Submitted all docs upfront except Medical+PCC)
Received CO email on 30-June-2015 to Submit Medical+PCC
Submitted PCC+Medical and replied to CO on 17-July-2015

No update after that. This means that now they don't need any other docs?

Should I call them? I don't have CO direct number.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Applied 190 (VIC) Visa (Software Engineer) on 21-May-2015 (Submitted all docs upfront except Medical+PCC)
> Received CO email on 30-June-2015 to Submit Medical+PCC
> Submitted PCC+Medical and replied to CO on 17-July-2015
> 
> ...


You are right. They now have sufficient information to make a decision.
If at any point they deem to require more information you will get a communication to supply them the required information.
I guess it's a good time to call them for a quick update.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.

I am lane:very much happy:second:

My Details are below:

Subclass 190
VIC SS
Loged PR 21 May-2015 with 60 Points
Contacted by CO on 30 June-2015 for Medical+PCC
Submited all documents on 17-July-2015
Called Many times to get Update but Response was general wait and Watch
:second:Today Called GSM Adelaid Team and after call got grant


----------

